# Glass diffusor help



## Liquorpig (Sep 18, 2006)

Im very frustrated. I just got my mighty mini diffusor and have it hooked up to diy co2. The problem is I cant get a mist out of the disk all the bubbles escape out of where the airline attaches to the glass. The same thing happens when I hooked it up to an air pump. It seems like no matter how much pressure there is nothing I can do to stop the leak. Seems clogged. Can someone help me. I saw pictures of someone on here were the same setup worked with an apple juice bottle, no leaks on his.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

How much time are you giving it to settle? Usually it takes a few minutes for the CO2 to go all the way down the tubing and up into the glass diffuser, by then mist of bubbles should be coming out.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I agree. I think I had to leave mine for 2 hrs before I saw any misting. I swore up and down there had to be a leak somewhere, but ended up just leaving it alone, and it was fine.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

No, he's giving enough time. The connection between the airline and the glass diffuser is not connected well, here's what you do. take out the diffuser, dry the part you would connect the airline to and dry the airline connection part too, then gentle slip it on as tight and dry as possible, works fine for me everytime, I used to have that problem.
Here's my diffuser, just getting started...


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

If the Hose keeps popping off the glass stem, cut of the end of the tubing again, dip in some really hot water, and then slip it on. As it cools, this will create a seal with the contracting tubing.

If that doesn't work, take ziptie and use the ziptie to secure it to the stem. 

Ocassionally I get the same problem with both my DIY CO2 and pressurized setips. These methods above worked well for me to secure the tubing.

-John N.


----------



## Liquorpig (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the tips. Ill try the boiling water and zip tie. For some reason Im not to confident because yesterday I got the airline on pretty far right to the thickest part of the glass stem and also tried to seccure it with a fishing line knot, still leaking small bubbles. Im about to silicone it and let it dry overnight to get rid of these leaks.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

You can also try to find a smaller inner diameter tubing. I think the standard is 3/16. Out of one of these options, I'm sure you'll get that tubing stuck on the stem. 

-John N.


----------



## violentray (Jul 20, 2005)

hey turtlehead - 

you are using the same difuser as I am. i was wondering if you are having a problem with a green algae growing on the white disk? i currently have this green algae on the disk and i continue to clean it off. my concern witht his is that where the algae has grown, there are no bubbles coming out, i hope that this algae doesnt prevent the co2 from coming out. 

are you experienceing any problems like this??


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Bleach soak the diffuser for a 20 minutes in 100% bleach. Then rinse in tap water. Don't scrub at the disk. You don't want the fine pores to get clogged up with gunk/dust/debris.

-John N.


----------



## violentray (Jul 20, 2005)

you say a bleach dip will work? do i dilute the bleach with water, because a straight bleach dip sounds like it would kill my angels.

also i get a similar type of algae on my anubias, would a bleach dip do the same for this algae? and how risky is a bleach dip for the plants and wood?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Bleach dip the diffuser in 100% bleach in a separate cup. Don't stick the bleach in the tank or the angels will receive their wings early. 

You can bleach anubias but I'm not a big fan of this method as I think it harms the plant somewhat and the plant takes some time to recover. However, you do dilute the bleach or perioxide for this purpose. I believe the ratio is like 10:1. Run a search for bleach or perioxide for more info.

-John N.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

100% bleach soaking then rinse with tap water works great. Don't scrub the white part, that will only ruin the diffuser.


----------



## Liquorpig (Sep 18, 2006)

Just to let you know I tried some different tubing and it now works like a champ. Thanks


----------

